# 2017-2018 Academy Schedule



## younothat (Jun 1, 2017)

Girls 2017-2018 Academy Schedule

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MzgzNDM0MA==&partialGames=0

Backround at:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170601-development-academy-2017-2018-regular-season-schedule-release


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 2, 2017)

I like this line:


Like-for-Like Competition – At Showcase events, matchups are scheduled to provide the most meaningful competition
To me this implies a class system among the clubs.  If the level of play is going to be so high and all the teams are going to be all star teams, why the need for "Like for Like" competition.  I will tell you why.  The clubs that have been producing great teams will continue to do it and the poser GDA academies that got in through cronyism and because of NWSL affiliation (or kissing a$$ or the WTF selections) are going to get taken to the woodshed by the usual suspects.  Surf, Blues, Eclipse Select, PDA, Real Colorado, Crossfire, one of the several Dallas Academies.

The more things change the more the remain the same.  Since I am not going to be on these boards long enough to get to the I told you so post.  I will go ahead right now and say it....


----------



## younothat (Jun 2, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I like this line:
> 
> 
> Like-for-Like Competition – At Showcase events, matchups are scheduled to provide the most meaningful competition
> ...


Internal standings even for the age groups /wo publicly posted ones are keep and some ratings....used for scheduling & showcases match-up.... some attempts to match up like to like. MLS vs MLS is common one but goes something like:
Top 3 from the Southwest vs top 3 for the Northwest or other regions, Middle vs Middle,  etc... normally (3-4) sets of groups and you play those 3 teams


----------



## Lightning Red (Jun 2, 2017)

Please get over yourselves. It's really tiring. If your kids have aged out,and you know to whom I'm speaking of, find another blog to boast about what you know or what you don't know. 
99% could care less. The supposed wisdom gets old. Thanks for caring.
@.........youknowwhoyouare


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 2, 2017)

Girls DA is a closed league like ECNL.  Who ever is crowned the National Champion didn't face the best teams outside the league, like a true Champion does by winning a USYS Championship.

Signed,

CaliKlines


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 2, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> Please get over yourselves. It's really tiring. If your kids have aged out,and you know to whom I'm speaking of, find another blog to boast about what you know or what you don't know.
> 99% could care less. The supposed wisdom gets old. Thanks for caring.
> @.........youknowwhoyouare


@Lightning Red I have a better idea.  Let's talk cleats and bad clubs like that one in Carlsbad (you know the one that I am talking about) and lame stuff like how great a yet to happen league is and how great training all the time is for little girls to the point that they miss their childhood for a shot that 99.99% of them will never have because it is so in vogue.

You are LAME!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 2, 2017)

@Lightning Red Why is your avatar a picture of your kid?  Do you get off on it? You haven't even passed the age 14 purge.  I suggest that you keep your head down.


----------



## Lightning Red (Jun 2, 2017)

Funny that you both got the hint. #CarlsbadStrong #SurfStrong
#predictable


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 2, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> Funny that you both got the hint. #CarlsbadStrong #SurfStrong
> #predictable


Now now, my DD is playing for a WPSL DA club, before reporting to college.  Carlsbad Lightning strong? #huh


----------



## Lightning Red (Jun 2, 2017)

Can't argue that those Lightning uniforms weren't great back in the day.
And there you go again.....


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 2, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> Can't argue that those Lightning uniforms weren't great back in the day.
> And there you go again.....


If President Trump can flame war, bring it!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 3, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> Funny that you both got the hint. #CarlsbadStrong #SurfStrong
> #predictable


Funny that you still haven't said anything of substance.  Has it hit you yet that you have been wasting your time?  You are one of those typical douche bags that likes to talk but doesn't say anything.  I would light into you but you aren't worth the time.  I will just leave it alone because you already know that your kid going to the GDA is a waste of her time any yours.  It doesn't take GDA to get a 5% scholarship to Cal State San Marcos.  She can just play on one of those kickball teams that you have her on and she will do just fine.  @Lightning Red you and yours are #frauds.  I think Nicki says it best.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 3, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> Can't argue that those Lightning uniforms weren't great back in the day.
> And there you go again.....



Too bad she will never wear a kit that you didn't have to buy.


----------



## Lightning Red (Jun 3, 2017)

#predictable
Taking shots at kids you know nothing about. Well done. Go find a hobby and spare the rest of us. Feel free to come out and watch our kickball. Until then you should reserve your bs. I'm easy to find. I don't run and I don't hide. 
The rest of the forum doesn't need to hear this.


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 3, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Too bad she will never wear a kit that you didn't have to buy... You are LAME!...You are one of those typical douche bags that likes to talk but doesn't say anything...  You already know that your kid going to the GDA is a waste of her time and yours...  Why is your avatar a picture of your kid? Do you get off on it? You haven't even passed the age 14 purge. I suggest that you keep your head down... The poser GDA academies that got in through cronyism and because of NWSL affiliation (or kissing a$$ or the WTF selections) are going to get taken to the woodshed by the usual suspects. Surf, Blues, Eclipse Select, PDA, Real Colorado, Crossfire, one of the several Dallas Academies.


Why do you always have to make statements like this to others on the forums?  If you don't agree with GDA and the ulittles, _just let it go._   No need for all of the insults.  BTW, I thought you two were fans of Mauricio, DeMelo, and Joyner?  You just seriously put them and the club down. 

Thank goodness we are all adults on this forum and know that your comments are a result of _needing_ attention as well as to _feel _superior.  Your dd is successful, be happy and content.  Give good advice and lay off the insults.  It's not needed.


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 3, 2017)

Fight! Fight! Fight ! .... oops sorry that was my inside Voice .... DA still has a lot to prove - personally waiting on the sidelines to see how it take shapes .... There is room for more than just one style on the pitch. Proven by the the different styles of USC and UCLA ... can't "Make A Play"

Get readyyyyyyyy to Rumbllllle


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 4, 2017)

Is it me, but I could not find the three showcases anywhere in the schedule... with a 30 week season not sure how they will have the time for three showcases. Did anyone notice when they were?
EVENTS:
The 2017-2018 Academy season will feature 3 showcase and postseason playoff events.


----------



## Not From Around Here (Jun 4, 2017)

Winter Showcase: December 6th - 10th in Lakewood Ranch, FL
Spring Showcase: Early-Mid April - Location TBD
End of Year Playoffs/Showcase: At the end of the year - June/July


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 4, 2017)

Not From Around Here said:


> Winter Showcase: December 6th - 10th in Lakewood Ranch, FL
> Spring Showcase: Early-Mid April - Location TBD
> End of Year Playoffs/Showcase: At the end of the year - June/July


Thanks for the info...looking at the schedule, besides December there is no off time ; but it states, "three showcases AND post season playoffs." Where did you find the info for the Spring Showcase?


----------



## MarkM (Jun 4, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> Thanks for the info...looking at the schedule, besides December there is no off time ; but it states, "three showcases AND post season playoffs." Where did you find the info for the Spring Showcase?


There are no regular season games for two months, from late November to late January.  There are also no regular games for another month, from about mid March to mid April.  I don't know when the showcases will be held.


----------



## younothat (Jun 4, 2017)

MarkM said:


> There are no regular season games for two months, from late November to late January.  There are also no regular games for another month, from about mid March to mid April.  I don't know when the showcases will be held.


For the Southwest  Fall/Winter showcase is in Nov or Dec typically
Futsal period Jan-Feb,  Futsal Showcase for this year boys groups was just for u12,U13 but I hear that may be expanded to other age groups in 2018
Spring Showcase Early-Mid April,  if the winter one is in FL, the spring one will be on the West Coast either Stubhub or something up north possibly


----------



## Not From Around Here (Jun 4, 2017)

We received a first draft our 2017/18 DA calendar at our information meeting this past week.  It has DA practices beginning in late July and our first game is September 2nd.  The fall season runs to November 19th.  Our next regular season game is February 24th.  As mentioned above we have a gap from March 24th to April 21st between regular season games.  In that gap, our club listed the Spring Showcase.

As far as showcase v playoff at the end, I think the top teams play in the playoffs and the teams that did not qualify play in the showcase.  Someone with experience with the boys' DA might know.

The Houston Dash GDA page has a link, and about halfway down there is a section called "Yearly Calendar" that seems to match up with what we were told by our club. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-23lCvEPUJTbkF5OUtPT2Zpa0k/view


----------



## younothat (Jun 4, 2017)

Not From Around Here said:


> We received a first draft our 2017/18 DA calendar at our information meeting this past week.  It has DA practices beginning in late July and our first game is September 2nd.  The fall season runs to November 19th.  Our next regular season game is February 24th.  As mentioned above we have a gap from March 24th to April 21st between regular season games.  In that gap, our club listed the Spring Showcase.
> 
> As far as showcase v playoff at the end, I think the top teams play in the playoffs and the teams that did not qualify play in the showcase.  Someone with experience with the boys' DA might know.
> 
> ...


Playoffs = top 4.  For the rest Yes for the showcases instead
"The Showcase games are for all U-15/16 teams that do not qualify for playoffs. If both the U-15/16 and U-17/18 teams do not qualify, the club may bring one combined aged team of U-15/16/17/18 players, which will play against similarly-aged combined teams"
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170209-Summer-Showcase-and-Playoffs

Will be slightly different for the Southwest and the transition period will/can be used for futsal instead: http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170120-five-things-to-know-development-academy-winter-futsal-showcase

DASH GDA Tentative Info:


----------



## windnsea26 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting the this.  Been wanting to see the dates for the Winter Showcase so I can start looking at flights.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jun 21, 2017)

windnsea26 said:


> Thanks for posting the this.  Been wanting to see the dates for the Winter Showcase so I can start looking at flights.


Congratulations windnsea!


----------



## smsummers (Jun 21, 2017)

When do DA rosters have to be finalized/frozen by for the 2017/18 season? July 1, August 1, August 15th?


----------



## FriscoSoccer04 (Jun 21, 2017)

smsummers said:


> When do DA rosters have to be finalized/frozen by for the 2017/18 season? July 1, August 1, August 15th?


By August 18th clubs are required to have minimum requirements of players registered in Bonzi


----------



## Not From Around Here (Jun 21, 2017)

http://assets.ngin.com/attachments/document/0126/4314/FCKC_DA_ParentMtg_Presentation.pdf

Was looking at websites of other GDA programs and found this from FC Kansas City.  It looks like they will take busses from KC to Denver and Dallas (page 13).  Guessing that is a money saving move?


----------



## FriscoSoccer04 (Jun 21, 2017)

Was told FC Dallas is doing the same thing for their trips to Austin and Houston.  Not sure about Kansas and Colorado seems a bit far for a bus.


----------



## Not From Around Here (Jun 22, 2017)

I am not surprised that some clubs are using busses.  Cool approach - teams travel together, and then there is money saved because they are avoiding the hotel stay.  I am surprised that FC Kansas City is using busses to go so far.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Just looking at the Surf Cup GDA schedule, no early games, 1 game Fri, 1 game Sat, off Sun, 1 game Mon and 1 game Tues.
Normal schedule, early game Sat, 2 games Sun and 2 games Mon if you make it.


----------



## Sandypk (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just looking at the Surf Cup GDA schedule, no early games, 1 game Fri, 1 game Sat, off Sun, 1 game Mon and 1 game Tues.
> Normal schedule, early game Sat, 2 games Sun and 2 games Mon if you make it.


There are 7 missing Socal GDA teams at Surf Cup (Beach, Legends, LA Premier, Eagles, Slammers, Albion, and Del Sol).  
Anyone know who is going to Silverlakes or when the schedules will be up?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> There are 7 missing Socal GDA teams at Surf Cup (Beach, Legends, LA Premier, Eagles, Slammers, Albion, and Del Sol).
> Anyone know who is going to Silverlakes or when the schedules will be up?


Beach chose Silverlakes over Surf and although I'm not happy about Norco in July, coupled with the lack of organization from the Tournament (No accepted teams list or anything and we are 18 days out). We are excited to see the girls on the pitch again soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Beach chose Silverlakes over Surf and although I'm not happy about Norco in July, coupled with the lack of organization from the Tournament (No accepted teams list or anything and we are 18 days out). We are excited to see the girls on the pitch again soon.


Just pray you are not on the turf.
Don't they have rules about temp?


----------



## Lightning Red (Jul 11, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> There are 7 missing Socal GDA teams at Surf Cup (Beach, Legends, LA Premier, Eagles, Slammers, Albion, and Del Sol).
> Anyone know who is going to Silverlakes or when the schedules will be up?


LAGSD 04's will be in England.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 11, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> There are 7 missing Socal GDA teams at Surf Cup (Beach, Legends, LA Premier, Eagles, Slammers, Albion, and Del Sol).
> Anyone know who is going to Silverlakes or when the schedules will be up?


In which age group are you interested? The Legends '99 team won't be at either competition. They will be competing in the United States Youth Soccer National Championships in Dallas during the Surf Cup olders.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> In which age group are you interested? The Legends '99 team won't be at either competition. They will be competing in the United States Youth Soccer National Championships in Dallas during the Surf Cup olders.


'04's


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 11, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> In which age group are you interested? The Legends '99 team won't be at either competition. They will be competing in the United States Youth Soccer National Championships in Dallas during the Surf Cup olders.


Without their best players because if they are smart they will be in college getting ready to play real competition.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> There are 7 missing Socal GDA teams at Surf Cup (Beach, Legends, LA Premier, Eagles, Slammers, Albion, and Del Sol).
> Anyone know who is going to Silverlakes or when the schedules will be up?


Is there bad blood between any of these teams and Surf?
Seems to me a great way to see who's who in GDA.
I will make time to see the GDA at Surf Cup.
It may just answer some questions I have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Without their best players because if they are smart they will be in college getting ready to play real competition.


So the  signed HS seniors pass on tourneys? How about their last year of HS?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the  signed HS seniors pass on tourneys? How about their last year of HS?


That team has several 2017 grads.  If camp starts on August 1st and you want to contribute you should probably be there.  Unless you are playing in the Olympics or something.


----------



## pitchplease (Jul 11, 2017)

we haven't started practicing yet, not until august. so no summer surf.  and considering  our da travel is : socal 11 times and norcal twice, without the tourneys or showcases, im ok with sitting this one out. i will enjoy reading the forum instead =)


----------



## outside! (Jul 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Without their best players because if they are smart they will be in college getting ready to play real competition.


Most of the other 99 teams may be missing their 2017 grads as well. Good luck to the girls Cali.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 11, 2017)

outside! said:


> Most of the other 99 teams may be missing their 2017 grads as well. Good luck to the girls Cali.


Thanks O...won't be the same without you!


----------



## devupa2.0 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> There are 7 missing Socal GDA teams at Surf Cup (Beach, Legends, LA Premier, Eagles, Slammers, Albion, and Del Sol).
> Anyone know who is going to Silverlakes or when the schedules will be up?



Ok, I'll bite.

If you look at the GDA Southwest Conference, there are 8 teams not playing at Surf. Lightning already weighed in saying LAGSD won't be playing at Silverlakes, so that leaves 7 in question. Additionally, if we look at the Northwest Conference (10 GDA teams) 5 are playing at Surf.

So, I am setting the over-under for Southwest GDA teams showing up in Silverlakes at 6 teams.

I will also take a further step out on a limb and set the over-under for Northwest GDA teams showing up in Silverlakes at 2 teams.

Now y'all can make your bets!


----------



## outside! (Jul 11, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Thanks O...won't be the same without you!


And I was so looking forward to Dallas in the summer...
Stay cool and hydrated!


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 11, 2017)

outside! said:


> And I was so looking forward to Dallas in the summer...


....I'm in Houston right now...it is such a wonderful environment for work (and play) during the summer months.


----------



## younothat (Jul 28, 2017)

Latest info at:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/events


----------



## Not From Around Here (Jul 28, 2017)

Just announced that end of year DA event (showcase/playoffs/championship) will be in San Diego.  Any rumors on where the spring showcase will be?

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170728-academy-signs-multi-year-agreement-summer-showcase-playoffs-san-diego


----------

